# Idle Chat: Top 10 Metal Vocalists



## fao (May 20, 2008)

Just as the title says. A simple bit of Idle chat. 

So! What say you all of these purveyors of metal? Have I missed someone? Have I been too kind? It could prove to be a fun discussion. 

(Note: Order Random)

Russell Allen (Of Symphony X)

Ralf Scheepers (Of Primal Fear, Gamma Ray, Tyran' Pace)

David Michael Draiman (Of Disturbed)

Warrel Dane (Of Nevermore, Santuary)

JÃ¸rn Lande (Of Masterplan, Ayreon and about a google of other bands...)

Roy Khan (Of Kamelot, Conception)

Rob Halford (Of Judas Priest, Fight)

Ronnie James Dio (It is DIO...)

Matt Barlow (Iced Earth, Pyramaze)

Hansi KÃ¼rsch (Blind Guardian, Demons and Wizards, countless other projects...)

What say you?


----------



## Ishnuvalok (May 20, 2008)

In no order

Dave Mustaine - Megadeth

James Hetfield - Metallica

Jonathan Davis - Korn

Tarja Turunen - former Nightwish

Tony Kakko - Sonata Arctica

Ozzy Osbourne - Black Sabbath

Brian Johnson - AC/DC

Adam "Nergal" Darski - Behemoth

Corey Taylor - Slipknot

Serj Tankian - SOAD


----------



## fao (May 20, 2008)

Ishnuvalok said:


> In no order
> 
> Dave Mustaine - Megadeth
> 
> ...



Ah!!! How could I have forgotten Tony!!! Poor Tony... if only you could write lyrics that were not downright laughable...


----------



## Tudd (May 20, 2008)

Anders FridÃ©n - In Flames

Cam Pipes - 3 Inches Of Blood

As for the others, it seems we've already got a good foundation. The only thing I can see as debatable here is... what qualifies as metal? Corey Taylor from Slipknot could very well be on this list, but is Slipknot considered metal?


----------



## TG. (May 20, 2008)

Slipknot is not considered metal according to Encyclopaedia Metallum and as such they are not listed in their directory. 

Regarding Arcturus: Garm in all the stuff he does is pretty great. Borknagar, Arcturus, Ulver, all great. ICS Vortex is talented but not very good with making his own album (Sideshow Symphonies).


----------



## Tudd (May 20, 2008)

Well we might have to reconsider keeping AC/DC in there as well


----------



## chamo (May 20, 2008)

Apart from those already mentioned

Tomas Lindberg - At The Gates
Angela Gossow - Arch Enemy


----------



## Shadow Wolf (May 21, 2008)

In no order (except first one)

Peter Steele (Type O Negative, Carnivore) :3
Whoever sings for Into Eternity
Michelle Darkness (End Of Green)
Chris Volz (Flaw)
Mikael Ã…kerfeldt (Opeth)

The rest have already been mentioned


----------



## TG. (May 21, 2008)

Steven Wilson isn't really a metal singer but I think he is worth a mention. 

Wolves in the Throne Room's singer also gets an honorable mention.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (May 21, 2008)

Oh yeah I forgot Phil Anselmo, the guy from Pantera.


----------



## fao (May 23, 2008)

Shadow Wolf said:


> In no order (except first one)
> 
> Peter Steele (Type O Negative, Carnivore) :3
> Whoever sings for Into Eternity
> ...



My band used to practice next door to Flaw years ago, in a grouping of garages on Dixie Highway, when I lived in Ky. He is a SUPERB vocalist and a very cool guy. 

Yes. Mikael is astounding.


----------



## fao (May 23, 2008)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Oh yeah I forgot Phil Anselmo, the guy from Pantera.



Hahah Phil was always awesome. 

You know, Tom Araya had a good voice back in the day as well.


----------



## Vore Writer (May 24, 2008)

Robert Lowe, Messiah Marcolin and Johan LÃ¤ngqvist(even though he's not a metalhead) from Candlemass.


----------



## fao (May 25, 2008)

Vore Writer said:


> Robert Lowe, Messiah Marcolin and Johan LÃ¤ngqvist(even though he's not a metalhead) from Candlemass.



Indeed! I liked Lowe in Solitude Aeturnus a great deal. 
Johan and Eddie are AWESOME as well, however, Lowe is still my personal favorite.  Great additions!


----------



## Calamity (May 26, 2008)

Phil Labonte- all that remains
howard jones- killswitch engage


----------



## Shadow Wolf (May 26, 2008)

fao said:


> My band used to practice next door to Flaw years ago, in a grouping of garages on Dixie Highway, when I lived in Ky. He is a SUPERB vocalist and a very cool guy.



Wow dude, thats bad ass. I envy you now


----------



## Armaetus (May 29, 2008)

Ishnuvalok said:


> In no order
> 
> Dave Mustaine - Megadeth
> James Hetfield - Metallica
> ...



1) Disagree.
2) Partial disagree because his thrash era vox were better
3) Strongly disagree. Who the fuck likes whiny vocals?
4) Disagree.
5) Agree.
6) Agree.
7) Disagree.
8) Agree.
9) Strongly disagree.
10) Disagree

I don't accept poppy or crappy vocals. Get it through your heads, Slipknot and Korn is *NOT METAL!* They are _nu-metal/mallcore_.


----------



## Tudd (May 29, 2008)

mrchris said:


> _nu-metal/mallcore_.


 
I'm sorry. Those are not words as far as I'm concerned. 

However, I do agree that they're not metal.


----------



## Renard_v (Jun 1, 2008)

Hm, going through this thread there are some damn good choices. I'd have to say Tony Kakko is my favorite; he sounds stunning on Unia and has done some great lyrical work on that album 

While Korn and all them aren't exactly traditional metal, it does kind of branch off of a metal / grunge style. Regardless, since he was mentioned, Jonathan Davis' vocals are pretty different. He's got an interesting tone to himself; sometimes it does have a bit much whine to it, but I'd say for the most part he provokes an interesting listen. He should dabble in other genres.


----------



## mammagamma (Jun 7, 2008)

fao said:


> Russell Allen (Of Symphony X)


Yes. Hell yes.

I also happen to like Dave Mustaine's way of singing as well, but Allen takes the cake.


----------



## Defender (Jun 8, 2008)

I'm really glad to see Peter Steele in this thread. He's an awesome singer and sounds kind of like Dracula.

I'm going to have to say:
Ozzy (Sabbath Era <3)
Mike Patton of Faith No More/Mr. Bungle/Fantomas/Tomahawk
Oderus Urungus from GWAR
Brent Hinds of Mastodon
King Buzzo from The Melvins

That's about the extent of the metal I listen to.


----------



## ShaneO))) (Jun 11, 2008)

Mikeal Akerfeldt-opeth
Aaron Turner-isis
Scott kelly and steve von till-neurosis
Dan Weyandt-zao
Tommy Rogers-Between the buried and me
John Haughm-Agalloch
Mike patton
Iron Lung-Scissorfight
Matt Pike-Sleep/High on fire
Maynard-tool(although he's a douche bag. he has a great voice)


----------



## kalibration ltd (Jul 8, 2008)

"good" and "metal vocalists"




...




water and oil


----------



## Shade Koba (Jul 8, 2008)

Ozzy Osbourne (Black Sabbath)
Jonathan Davis (Korn)
The alto singer from SOAD with the short hair
David Michael Draiman (Disturbed)
Rob Zombie


----------



## Magikian (Jul 21, 2008)

Serj Tankian - System of a Down
David Draiman - Disturbed
Ryan Clark - Demon Hunter
Christian Alvestam - Scar Symmetry
Matt Heafy - Trivium (older stuff...)
Claudio Coassin - Raintime
Claudio Sanchez - Coheed and Cambria
Cliff Rigano - Dry Kill Logic
Howard Jones - Killswitch Engage
Evvy Thomas - Lollipop Lust Kill


----------



## Icestorm (Jul 21, 2008)

Bruce Dickinson (Iron Maiden)
Russell Allen (Symphony X)
James LaBrie (Dream Theater)
Brian Fair (Shadows Fall)
James Hetfield (Metallica)
Rob Halford (Judas Preist)
Ronnie James Dio 
Dave Mustaine (Megadeth)
Matt Heafy (Trivium)


----------



## Jacob Blakk (Jul 28, 2008)

kalibration ltd said:


> "good" and "metal vocalists"
> 
> ...
> 
> water and oil



Congrats on not knowing what you're talking about.


Mikeal Akerfeldt (Opeth) is currently my favorite vocalist, although one of my all time favorites has to be Martin Cock of American Head Charge.  Yeah yeah, nu-metal, grow up.  They are, as far as I care, the only Nu-Metal band with not only worth their weight in salt, but to have a unique and talented sound.

Seriously.  Listen to "Just So You Know".  Martins voice is amazing when he wants it to be.


----------



## Icestorm (Nov 15, 2008)

I wanna add Phil Labonte from ATR to my list as well. Phil is a killer vocalist with an incredible range that goes from opera style whaling to brutal death metal style all in one.


----------



## Takun (Nov 15, 2008)

kalibration ltd said:


> "good" and "metal vocalists"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I lol'd.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Nov 15, 2008)

Trey Azagthoth - Morbid Angel, the gods of death metal, and one of the most, if not the most driving force of the genre - same vocalist 25 years later.

Dani Filth - Cradle of Filth, you may not like them, or him, but his vocal prowess is virtually unmatched.

Adrian Kowanek - Decapitated (RIP Vitek), he doesn't look like the vocals he belts out, watching the "Human Dust" DVD and you'd be surprised. His vocals are fairly powerful, but mostly its how empty they sound, that give it an extra 'umph'.

Nathan Gearhart - Vehemence, another powerful set of chords, often backed up by Mark Kozuback.  They aren't that unique, but worth mentioning for how little known the band is.

Maurizio Lacono - Kataklysm, like Dani, another man that has accomplished distinct and powerful, high-and-low metal vocals.

Bruce Dickinson - Iron Maiden, very unique and strong vocals, not very low, but unlike anything I've ever heard, and something not easily duplicated. 

Tomas Lindberg - At The Gates, another unique set of vocals that aren't easily mimiced, but mixing black-and-death vocals the way he did was a driving force for the sub-genre.

Jan-Chris de Koeijer - Gorefest, the deepest death metal vocals you'll ever hear. 

Stefano Feiori - Graveworm, another proprietor of black-death vocals. They're quite deep, yet capable of getting moderately high pitched black vocals too, very smooth and not the typical gurgly or gritty you find in regular death metal.

Dez Fafara - Devildriver, the guy is 42 years old, and still pumping out metal. The latest album was a bit of a sell-out bust, but back in the days of Devildriver, and The Fury, he brought his own spin onto death metal. Along with band, to create a nice groovy feel.


----------



## Mercy (Nov 21, 2008)

Michael Akerfeldt - Opeth, Bloodbath
Olaf Hayer - Luca Turilli, Dionysus
Tony Kakko - Sonata Arctica
Shagrath - Dimmu Borgir
Warrel Dane - Nevermore (Yeah, it's an acquired taste)
Benjamin Sotto - Heavenly
Petri Lindroos - Ensiferum, Norther (Not to mention he's sexy)
Jari MÃ¤enpÃ¤Ã¤ - Ex-Ensiferum, Wintersun
Niklas Isfeldt - Dream Evil
Dez Fafara - Coal Chamber, Devildriver


----------



## LoC (Nov 25, 2008)

1. Michael Akerfeldt (Opeth)
2. Bruce Dickenson (Maiden)
3. Roy Khan (Kamelot)
4.  Ronnie James Dio (My favourite work of his has to be in Rainbow's "Rising" though)
5. Brett Hinds (Mastodon)
6. Russel Allen (Symphony X)
7. Angela Gossow (Arch Enemy)
8. Maynard (Tool)
9. Mike Patton (Mr. Bungle in particular)
10.Chuck Schuldiner (Death)


----------



## Sirrinose (Dec 2, 2008)

Order Random:

Stu Block : Into Eternity

Devin Townsend: Strapping young lad

Chuck S. (R.I.P) - Death

Chuck Billy - Testament

Randy Blythe - Lamb of God

Matt heafy - TRivium

Howard Jones - Killswitch Engage

Dave Mustaine - Megadeth

Jimmy - Indorphine

Christian Rivel - Divine Fire

-edit- Dani filth is a very...VERY....normal black metal vocalist. Peter Espevoll, the singer for Christian black/death/progressive band Extol, is alot better in my opinion.


----------



## Albatross Synergy (Jan 22, 2009)

A listy thing! I love these!

1: Devin Townsend
2: Mikael Akerfeldt
3: Russel Allen
4: James LaBrie
5: Bruce Dickenson
6: Phil Anselmo (early years)
7: Daniel Gildenlow
8: Christina Scabbia
9: Ty Tabor
10: Warrel Dane

Special mentions to Burton C. Bell, Jari Maenpaa, Magali Luyten and Pat Lachman


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 22, 2009)

Did anyone mention Mike Williams from EYEHATEGOD?


----------



## haynari (Jan 22, 2009)

No order whatsoever

Ozzy
Serj Tankian
Ronnie James Dio
James Hetfield
Maynard James Keenan
M.Shadows
Rob Halford
Bruce Dickenson
Dave Mustaine
Howard Jones


----------

